# Omg. Read.



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

you'd think the employees would grab that stuff instead of throwing it out and at least ebay it if they didn't want it. wow, wish i lived near one.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Holy crap, I'm going right now.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea we went to one store that was going to throw away all the display burlap netting..so we asked if we cold take it...and we did! And we bought al the display fencing that 2 stores had for $2.00 a section! They wanted $4.00 each before Halloween so we went back the day after and got it for $2.00. The manager said that they were told that they are NOT allowed to take anything, everything that doesn't get boxed & shipped back goes in the trash...Weird isn't it?? Dumpster Diving is a GREAT idea! One mans trash is another treasure!!!


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool! Lets see some pictures please !!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i got to take a look! that would be so cool!


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I got a giant rat that used to be battery opperated (which I'm sure doesn't work now). I'll just mod it. Also got couple of skull walking sticks. Most was just garbage though.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spirit's policy does now allow you to take anything if you work there. It really makes no sense but they damage all things out. Perfectly good life size items that need a lil work all get thrown out along with costumes and all decor. Thing is down here they are keen to all the dumpster diving and some stores go as far as spray painting all there stuff before they put it out*


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I have seen posts on a few forums where people said the employees took certain items from the customers on 50% off day just to hide them behind the counter, such as foggers and black lights. When I bought my loot I got both for 50% off, so either each store is picking and choosing what to sell at half off or, the employees are "stealing" from the customers....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Juice said:


> Holy crap, I'm going right now.


You just better hope that the employees didn't hide the good stuff in another dumpster hahaha


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

So I went to two stores. The first one I found a couple of things that I posted already. The second one the dumpster was locked.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> You just better hope that the employees didn't hide the good stuff in another dumpster hahaha


LOL thats just too funny. I guess I will have to take a ride on my next day off and check out ours. Hmm I wonder if Michaels does the same.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Drayvan said:


> Hmm I wonder if Michaels does the same.


Judging by what shows up at my local Goodwill, I think Michaels donates their old stock to them.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

VeeCat said:


> I'm not sure if you guys are in the know, but we recently
> went dumpster-diving at our Spirit store, after it closed for good.
> 
> Now, you'd think they keep all their costumes and props, not.
> ...



LUCKY YOU! we dont have a Spirit store here in BC Canada


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know our Wal Mart throws a lot of its leftovers away too. But if they catch you in their dumpsters they call the cops for trespassing since the dumpsters are on their property. Its sad that these places dont atleast donate it to local thrift stores so we could buy it at a BIG discounted price. And as for spray painting it before throwing it away thats also sad. I mean if someone can use it and your throwing it away, who cares?

Glad that you got some good stuff from Spirit though. Id say it was well worth dumpster diving for.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> You just better hope that the employees didn't hide the good stuff in another dumpster hahaha


Ya just got to stir the stew don't you Meeps? But that was funny.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Man I was in the wrong place when I was in the mall today, should have been in the dumpsters.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol. Ya'll know it's illegal to dumpster dive. It's property of the owner of the dumpster and it considered stealing. Yes, I know lots of people do it. 

Don't ask me how I know, I just know.  

But, I'm not the moral police, we all know that. 

Be safe if you do and have a look out person. It would be horrible to dive and get stuck and then have to have the cops pull you out. OOOH, and, never ever hide a Halloween prop so you can buy it later. That is completely worse than taking from the dumpster. ;-)


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't start, Red. You know what developed last time! heehee


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

If dumpster diving is illegal, I would imagine its just more about your safety than anything.

But on that note, grats on your finds! Kind of a bummer that stores shut down so fast this year versus going to a 75% or even 90% off that they had to do this. We don't have Spirit in town and I tried to get down to one mid week, but they were closed. Halloween Express on the other hand had 40% off on Sunday and Monday, then they closed up tuesday. Last year they stayed open a whole week and I lucked out on finding a Grosferatu 75% off. I am certain they don't throw away though. They keep the same broken junk each year mixed in with the new stuff. Its kind of depressing.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

it's not illegal, but if it is on private property you _could_ be cited for trespassing but from what I have read, that rarely happens


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually it *is illegal* at least here it is. Although dumpster diving is generally controlled by local ordinances and statutes, it is, if not specifically covered by law, both trespassing and theft. On top of it being trespassing and theft it must be highly immoral as you are depriving WasteManagement of their highly coveted trash. On top of being illegal and immoral it is also unsafe and unsanitary. Don't you people care about the public health? Mixing with garbage and then inviting hundreds into your haunt just seems like a bad idea to me. Not to mention the fact that you could get squashed in a garbage truck or compacting dumpster. Then your family would sue Spirit store and the rest of us would see an increase in prices, or an unavailability of merchandise due to your selfishness. I, having superior moral fiber cannot advocate nor condone this maleficent behavior.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Juice said:


> So I went to two stores. The first one I found a couple of things that I posted already. The second one the dumpster was locked.


same here it was an 8 foot dumpster and the side door was locked. i didnt feel like climbing up there. lol


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Scott, I checked out Houston, TX ordinances and guess what ............drum roll please....

it is ...

Illegal. 

houstontx.gov. 
It's talked about a lot in 2004. ;-)
What was going on with your city in 2004, gosh.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

It looks like in his city, Bubbels can dumpster and not get in trouble. ;o)


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> You just better hope that the employees didn't hide the good stuff in another dumpster hahaha


I was suprised to hear it was illegal too. 

So I looked online... and one of the reasons that dumpster diving is illegal in many places this actually happens. 

Employees and Customers place new items in trashcans and trashbags and then retrieve them later at night once that trash has been thrown out.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Actually it *is illegal* at least here it is. Although dumpster diving is generally controlled by local ordinances and statutes, it is, if not specifically covered by law, both trespassing and theft. On top of it being trespassing and theft it must be highly immoral as you are depriving WasteManagement of their highly coveted trash. On top of being illegal and immoral it is also unsafe and unsanitary. Don't you people care about the public health? Mixing with garbage and then inviting hundreds into your haunt just seems like a bad idea to me. Not to mention the fact that you could get squashed in a garbage truck or compacting dumpster. Then your family would sue Spirit store and the rest of us would see an increase in prices, or an unavailability of merchandise due to your selfishness. I, having superior moral fiber cannot advocate nor condone this maleficent behavior.


man I hope your post is tongue in cheek......


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> Scott, I checked out Houston, TX ordinances and guess what ............drum roll please....
> 
> it is ...
> 
> ...


from what I saw it pertained to this:
"... Rummaging through your trash or the trash of a business looking for
individual’s personal data in a practice known as “dumpster diving.”

"These include sorting through discarded trash (dumpster diving), rifling through
coworkers' desk drawers, bribing bank employees, stealing US mail"


"... Dumpster Diving - Going through your trash or the trash of businesses to obtain
copies of checks, credit card/bank statements or other records"

but this is NOT what we are talking about here......and I dont know what was going on here in 2004, I wasnt here....


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Scott N. said:


> from what I saw it pertained to this:
> "... Rummaging through your trash or the trash of a business looking for
> individual’s personal data in a practice known as “dumpster diving.”
> 
> ...




This is what I'm reading:
"Ordinance made it illegal to remove contents that had been placed out for collection of garbage, also known as dumpster diving" 

I think it all depends if the cops are bored. Have you ever noticed that. And, I ask once again what is Trolling... and who is Bubbels talking about?


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah, I think we can agree that you can be cited for trespassing at the very least, maybe more depending on what your taking out of the bin ie. bank papers, personal info etc and if the cops are bored....

Maybe Bubbles thinks we are advocating people steal or something, but like anything else, it comes down legal interpretation and thats why lawyers makes the big bucks


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, why so serious?
my spirit store closed last week :O


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

In my area, people are notorious for dumpster diving and bringing items back in the store to try and get cash or gift card refunds. I guess that won't happen after Spirit is already closed so...


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Actually it *is illegal* at least here it is. Although dumpster diving is generally controlled by local ordinances and statutes, it is, if not specifically covered by law, both trespassing and theft. On top of it being trespassing and theft it must be highly immoral as you are depriving WasteManagement of their highly coveted trash. On top of being illegal and immoral it is also unsafe and unsanitary. Don't you people care about the public health? Mixing with garbage and then inviting hundreds into your haunt just seems like a bad idea to me. Not to mention the fact that you could get squashed in a garbage truck or compacting dumpster. Then your family would sue Spirit store and the rest of us would see an increase in prices, or an unavailability of merchandise due to your selfishness. I, having superior moral fiber cannot advocate nor condone this maleficent behavior.


Is it only trespassing if you're physically in the dumpster? And if Waste Management want's trash sooo bad, why do they advocat recyling (which dumpster diving would be the purist form of). I don't normally do such a thing, in fact today I did it for the first time. I didn't get anything that was in a trash bag itself, just stuff that was sitting on top. And would anyone would be dumb enough to go in a compacter? Probably. LOL


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

One year the local Spencer's hosted a 'Universal Studios' Haunted House/store. I got hired, but had to quit. It was a second job, and I couldn't risk getting fired from my first 'real' job. Anyway, I went back after the haunt closed, and I was able to scarf up these decorative cardboard 'scene setter-type panels that had been tacked up to the walls of the lobby/waiting line in front. They had the look of old stone columns and large oak doors. I was able to re-purpose them on the from of the trailer and along the front of the deck. Sadly, they weren't designed to be used out of doors, and after about 2 or 3 years, they fell apart. To make matters worse, I never managed to get pics of the haunt back then, (my 5th -8th year) 

About 3 or 4 years ago I dived into a Spirit dumpster at one location, and Halloween Express (a regional competitor, who was owned by a Ohio company known as 'Parma Town' ,I believe...) The Spirit dumpster yielded an orange t-shirt that the employees were all wearing at the time, and it appeared to be new(unworn). The Halloween Express yielded a min-strobe that worked for about 4 years, then died, and what thought were two foggers that appeared to have not been taken out of their packaging. Sadly I was mistaken, neither worked from the get-go...


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

VNOMISS said:


> Yea we went to one store that was going to throw away all the display burlap netting..so we asked if we cold take it...and we did! And we bought al the display fencing that 2 stores had for $2.00 a section! They wanted $4.00 each before Halloween so we went back the day after and got it for $2.00. The manager said that they were told that they are NOT allowed to take anything, everything that doesn't get boxed & shipped back goes in the trash...Weird isn't it?? Dumpster Diving is a GREAT idea! One mans trash is another treasure!!!



I never think to ask for the displays. But my Spirit always has great display designs. This is a great tip! Thanks for posting it. 

And you are right... it is soo sad that the good merchandise is just thrown away.

It is amazing what people throw away. 

When my dad worked for the Universal Studios Backlot he would find movie costumes and movie props in the dumpster.


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

I hit up a dumpster on the way home from work and got some freebies  

Lots of that creepy netting!! But the cardboard tree's were junked though


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I've heard of other companies doing this, too. My uncle has gotten several outdoor seating sets from warehouse clubs (Sam's, Costco, BJ's) for free because they were throwing away the display sets. I've heard of Joann's throwing away fabric and other items, too. Just drive around the back of some of these places periodically and see what might be sitting out there.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I, having superior moral fiber cannot advocate nor condone this maleficent behavior.


Hey now! I resemble that remark!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Went by my local Spirit Store this morning and, unfortunately, that had this huge compactor dumpster that I couldn't even get into. One of those long ones that a truck backs up to, hitches up, and drives away. What a bummer.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Went by my local Spirit Store this morning and, unfortunately, that had this huge compactor dumpster that I couldn't even get into. One of those long ones that a truck backs up to, hitches up, and drives away. What a bummer.


hehwehehehe.. security is getting tight. 

I think someone at the corporate offices at Spirit has read this thread.

Just Kidding!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

CuRtIs! said:


> I hit up a dumpster on the way home from work and got some freebies
> 
> Lots of that creepy netting!! But the cardboard tree's were junked though


The netting is a nice score. I tried to buy netting like that at Halloween and they wanted over $20.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

During the 50% off sale I asked the manager if I could buy the jute and camo display material - they let me have it all for 10 bucks. Of course, that's not as good as FREE!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Scott N. said:


> yeah, I think we can agree that you can be cited for trespassing at the very least, maybe more depending on what your taking out of the bin ie. bank papers, personal info etc and if the cops are bored....
> 
> Maybe Bubbles thinks we are advocating people steal or something, but like anything else, it comes down legal interpretation and thats why lawyers makes the big bucks


I really don't follow this remark. All I said was that if it was illegal it was probably for safety reasons.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

CuRtIs! said:


> I hit up a dumpster on the way home from work and got some freebies
> 
> Lots of that creepy netting!! But the cardboard tree's were junked though


That is crazy the stuff stores are throwing away! I feel happy for you but angry at the stores for generating such waste. Just glad you are going to put it to use!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> I really don't follow this remark. All I said was that if it was illegal it was probably for safety reasons.


Bubbels, 
It wasn't directed at you, it was a conversation he and I were having. Scott and I were discussing why it was illegal because we were reading the ordinance. The entire conversation happens before his last post. 

Oh, and that's a lot of stuff in the dumpster. I, too, am glad it's being put to good use. Just like Juice's strobe light. All put to good use.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Im sorry Red Hallow, but the post wasn't direct at you.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah, got it Bubbels. You were referred to by name in the very last line. ;-)


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Bubbels you are right about the waste. It makes me so sad. 

I was watching a special a couple of months ago about how supermarkets throw enough good food away each year to feed most of America's hungry. 

The special said that cans often get thrown away because they have a torn label, on old logo or label design, or a small dent. And fruit can be thrown away for the smallest brown speck. 

And BTW: you were right about personal injury being a reason why it is sometimes illegal to dumpster dive. I was talking to my family about this at dinner and my dad said it became illegal locally when someone hit their head and fell in. The lid closed on them after they fell in so they couldn't get out and no one could see them. And they were found several days later dead. 
In case you are wondering how they hit their head....the police think the dumpster rolled while they were leaning over it or when they where trying to get in. 

So Everyone Please Be Careful... whether or not it is illegal.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

There's a lot of remarks that are being made on this thread that is upsetting people...on purpose or not intended. 

Let's cool this thread down, okay?


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

propmistress said:


> Bubbels you are right about the waste. It makes me so sad.
> 
> I was watching a special a couple of months ago about how supermarkets throw enough good food away each year to feed most of America's hungry.
> 
> ...



Not to mention all the infections you could get from doing this! Rusty nails, old siringes, broken glass.. you don't know what you might find.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> I really don't follow this remark. All I said was that if it was illegal it was probably for safety reasons.


thats why I said "maybe", because i didnt know what your opinion actually was.....


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

No... Sorry! I specifically said illegal in regards to safety.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

okay, good.....glad we got that taken care of...


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting, one would think the trash had already been dumped if the stores closed last week.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

SmartisSexy said:


> Interesting, one would think the trash had already been dumped if the stores closed last week.


I thought that also. But I bet it took a couple of days to tear down displays and clean up the store. 

And the trash may not get picked up every week. Or maybe was picked up after they went to the dumpster. 

Sometimes dumpsters are not even dumped unless they are full or unless someone is called.

Another thing that is really interesting is... my local spirit had a help wanted sign in their window after the store was closed and it even had the spirit logo on the sign.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Well then, I will be going by my Spirit store on my way home from work


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

SmartisSexy said:


> Well then, I will be going by my Spirit store on my way home from work


Good Luck! 

And please post if you find anything. 

I have to admit after seeing all these great pictures and reading the other thread about items purcahsed on Clearance from Spirit... I am really sorry I didn't go to the clearance sale before the store closed. 

I didn't think that my store would have anything left after halloween... but I was obviously very wrong. 

Next year I will definetly be there atthe sale on November 1.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

One year we were out skating some loading docks and we noticed stuff hanging out of the dumpster. We threw all of it into our truck and ditched, got home and looked at our scores. Everything had a price tag except the grim reaper and headless waiter fullsize props. Got a total of $754 of random stuff, now this had to be 5 yrs ago. The waiter was complete except for a missing wall-wart power supply which was to easy to find one for him


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Spirit Halloween employees have a rigorous checklist including damaging the merchandise, soiling it, and removing all packaging and accessories, before they are allowed to place it in the dumpster for Halloween Express to pick up and try to sell next year. 

I apologize to any and all Halloween Express stores that did NOT look like a complete DUMP this year for the preceding remark. Mine was trashed from day one and never got anything in that looked like it wasn't packed up last year and placed back out regardless of condition. The Spirit store near me was always clean and orderly, had new merchandise for 2009, and the operator's enthusiasm and knowledge were fantastic. 

Come on, HE, next year show us how it's done.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I took a look and the dumpster had been emptied. The cardboard bin was another story though. All of the scene setting stuff was in there, so I have no doubt had I come a few days sooner I would have found some stuff. Oh well, good tip for next year


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Laredo said:


> Spirit Halloween employees have a rigorous checklist including damaging the merchandise, soiling it, and removing all packaging and accessories, before they are allowed to place it in the dumpster for Halloween Express to pick up and try to sell next year.
> 
> I apologize to any and all Halloween Express stores that did NOT look like a complete DUMP this year for the preceding remark. Mine was trashed from day one and never got anything in that looked like it wasn't packed up last year and placed back out regardless of condition. The Spirit store near me was always clean and orderly, had new merchandise for 2009, and the operator's enthusiasm and knowledge were fantastic.
> 
> Come on, HE, next year show us how it's done.


ROFL. I couldn't agree more. I think next year when they open I am going to volunteer my services to decorate. Spirit does have animatronics, something HE lacks completley, but beyond that they really go out of the way to bring a presentation that just makes me want to buy something. I think this does come with a disclamer that this is not a rip on coorperate or all stores, just my personal experiences.


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't feel like reading all the comments so I apologize if this has been said.

This year I worked part time at a Spirit Store and I can tell you that at that store I worked in they made us throw a lot of things away into a locked dumpster. The regional manager made sure no employees took anything regardless of its fate.

My goal other than the discount  was to grab stuff for next year like netting, trees, and any other props that no one wanted. Unfortunately most of it had to be tossed, down to the halloween candy that they weren't shipping back. The one exception was the manager saying that staff could fill their pockets but everything else.... trash.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG so we totally were dumpster searching tonight! After I told DH about this thread, he started driving rather quickly towards where our Spirit Store was! It was so funny...a man on a mission! No luck on finding anything, but we did find their dumpster where they had placed all the peg board from hanging the costumes. Also, the dumpster is in between two buildings, so no one would see us jump in there so I will be ready for next year for sure. How crazy we are about Halloween lol!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

One of our Spirit stores had a sign up advertising that they would sell the trees or such for X dollars. I was tempted to pick up some jute but that stuff makes me sneeze. Too bad because it looks great and has lots of uses.

I know dumpster diving is illegal here. Once it's in the trash it is considered the property of the waste company. I've even seen signs on the trash carts saying as much.

BTW on a similar note and I had never thought about this before, but when magazines get pulled from the shelves they usually tear off the covers and throw the magazines out (hopefully for paper recycling). I was told by a store that they turn in the covers to some company and get a credit or something like that on their account. I never really thought about what happened to them once they got pulled. Amazing the amount of paper tossed. There's a bill working it's way through congress in California to get rid of telephone books from being routinely distributed unless requested to cut down on the paper waste, just heard that last week on the news. Halloween props and decorations should definitely be recycled through donations to charity resale shops. The trash bin seems like such a wasteful place.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not sure about your areas, but here they are still cleaning out the stores. Don't give up yet.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Good Spirit store management here*

I stopped in on the last day and told the manager about how fun our Halloween party had been - thanks to so many of the early sale purchases we had made at Spirit. (Earlier when they were first setting up, they had just put up a nice display when my hubby said he wanted to buy the one figure on sale. So they had to take it all down again and sell it to us. I know they were glad for the sale - but they must have been tired from just setting everything up! anyway -- We used our coupon and got a discount as well.) So here it is - after Halloween -- and now as they were near closing for the season -- we were back to thank them and see what was on sale and to say how much we appreciated Spirit. 

Out of the blue - the manager offered to let me have FREE any of the netting, moss and even the cardboard hut that some of the figures had been set up inside! It all barely fit into the car! The whole crew was really great! They said they were gong to take a day off before starting to pack things up during the two weeks that corporate gives them to clean up the store. 

So in another week, I will try to stop by and see if there is anything else they are willing to give to a devoted customer. I think the staff each year can really make the difference. . . .


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo.. it is very kind of you to go out of your way to thank those hardworking people for their help. 

I am sure your kind words were appreciated especially after the hectic halloween season.

It is also nice to hear that your kindness was rewarded. Congrats on all the great finds.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

SusieBoo - It just goes to show that sincere appreciation and politeness are more than their own reward - congrats on the great score.

A note about dumpster diving - when we were first married I was a dumpster diving fanatic. My best score was behind a rent-to own store. The merchandise HAD to be damaged to be thrown out - so I picked up a LOAD of wireless telephones, fax machines, and answering machines that had nothing worse than a broken antenna, no tape or no fax paper! I sold some, gave some to friends and family and used the others for years. We are still using the combo phone/answering machine, and that was at least 20 years ago! When I was in college I dumpster dove the "Life-Like" products (HO trains and accessories, models, hobby items) plant and warehouse in Baltimore. I would take it all to flea markets on week-ends - it more than paid for beer money!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Gee whiz...I should have camped out at the back of the store. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

So, yesterday I went to see if they had gotten rid of anything else. Nope. So I was driving around by the front and notice a couple of people working inside. So I went in the front door and asked this guy if they were tossing their stone scene setters or the jute. He started to point to a pile of rolled up scene setters. Just then this lady walked up and asked what was going on, so I asked the same thing to her. She then said "We don't throw anything away". I thanked her and left.

Today I drove around back again. Just as I was passing the dumpster another young guy was came out with the scene setters to toss out. I asked him if I could have it. He said sure and that he had some more inside that he was about to bring out. So, I got a good amount. Some damaged, buy hay....

Persistence sometimes pay....


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats Juice.... 

I admire you because I would be too afraid to ask.. especially if I was already yelled at by the manager once. 

But you are right persistence sometimes does pay off. 

What are the scene setters of? And have you decided how you are going to use them next year?


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, she didn't "yell" at me.... I'm not sure how I'll use it next year. We're not gonna have a party next year, so maybe I'll put it on the house if the weather isn't bad (it's always 50/50 here in WA).


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

you could always send it to me to cover your lawyer fees


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Scott N. said:


> you could always send it to me to cover your lawyer fees


Oh, crap....I forgot about your fees, lol.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh man!!! How awesome would that be!? Probably too late for dumpster diving now, huh?


----------

